# 2012er Giants



## Deleted 57408 (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn´s hier schon keinen Support gibt, dann poste ich wenigstens schon mal erste Bilder der 2012er Modelle


----------



## Pleitegeier (20. Juli 2011)

Sauber 

Hier noch ein paar weitere Infos zum Glory Prototyp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Juli 2011)

Reign X 0


----------



## Andy71 (22. Juli 2011)

Cool, daß es das SX jetzt auch in Deutschland gibt.
Glory jetzt mit Boxxer.

Und nicht zu vergessen:

XTC 29er Composite


----------



## Sardic (22. Juli 2011)

Ist beim 2012er Faith ne Marzocchi Gabel drinne?
*
*


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Juli 2011)

2012er Giant Trance X Advanced 1:


----------



## Blackdog1981 (27. Juli 2011)

gibst schon Bilder von Glory 00???


----------



## Andy71 (27. Juli 2011)

ganz oben zu sehen >>> letztes Bild !


----------



## Blackdog1981 (28. Juli 2011)

Danke,
Ich dachte das wäre das model Glory 01,


----------



## _Freireiter_ (8. August 2011)

glory 0 2012
glory 1 2012
glory 2 2012

finde die lackierung vom 0er sehr geil, auch die ausstattung, nur die gabel finde ich am preis gemessen schwach.
die anderen zwei gefallen mir nicht besonders gut, aber gerade das 1er hat finde ich n ordentliches preis leistungs verhältnis. außerdem ist die 888 rc3 evo sicher keinen deut schlechter als die boxxer r2c2... eher besser. 

btw. es kommen angeblich lt crankworks typen alle glorys mit fsa steuersatz, mit dem der lenkwinkel verändert werden kann.


----------



## Blackdog1981 (8. August 2011)

bin genau deine Meinung die Lackierung von Glory 0 ist echt der Hammer und der Preis ist auch sehr Gut, ich finde es nur schade das es keine Fox 40 und RC4 Dämpfer drauf  ist des weg habe ich mich für das Glory 0 von 2011 entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (9. August 2011)

Selbst als eingefleischter Giant-Fan muss ich gestehen, dass ich alle 3 Paintjobs voll daneben finde. Und zusammen mit den farblich abgetimmten Teilen auch deutlich zu überladen. Meiner Meinung nach die schlechtesten Designs seit Jahren.

Die Ausstattungen find ich etwas inkonsequent. Entweder ich bleibe bei SRAM Anbauteilen und Marzocchi Federelementen und verbaue dann auch im Topmodell die 888 RC3 TI V.2. Oder ich bleibe komplett bei der SRAM Palette und verbaue dann auch durchgehend Federelemente aus dem Konzern, sprich von RockShox. Hier hätte mir folgende Ausstattung gefallen:

Glory 2: Vivid R2 & Boxxer RC
Glory 1: Vivid R2C & Boxxer R2C2
Glory 0: Vivid Air R2C & Boxxer World Cup

Beim "Topmodell" nur eine (bestenfalls) gleichwertige Gabel zum mittelpreisigen Modell zu verbauen und den Unterschied nur durch die restlichen Anbauteile herzustellen finde ich etwas schwach. Auch wenn das Glory 0 im Vergleich zum 2011er 00 etwas günstiger geworden ist.


----------



## DevilRider (13. August 2011)

oje ... und ich wollte das 00 schon vorordern - nein danke ! in sachen von optik und austattung ein starker rückschritt 

kann mir noch jemand sagen, ob der steuerrohr bei den single crown mtbs (zb reign) oben mit einem normalen 11/8 steuersatz ausgestatten sind und nur das lager anders ist (11/4), oder ob das steuerrohr/satz 1 1/4 ist ?


----------



## Andy71 (14. August 2011)

Seltsam, wie viele hier auf gute Performance und Funktion verzichten würden, nur weil die Optik nicht gefällt .


----------



## tibo13 (14. August 2011)

Mal ehrlich, würdest Du einen Porsche kaufen, wenn er aussähe wie ein grüner Smart mit rose Pünktchen?

Das Auge isst halt bekanntlich mit und ich denke keiner wird sich ein Rad kaufen, das er häßlich findet, nur weil es ansonsten sehr gut funktioniert. Und das Giant Bikes bauen kann, die sowohl optisch als auch technisch was hermachen, haben sie in den letzten Jahren ja auch gezeigt.


----------



## Andy71 (14. August 2011)

Natürlich isst das Auge mit, ganz klar!! Geht mir nicht anders.

Deshalb bei mir auch das Reign 2 ,weil es mir optisch am besten gefällt. Jetzt muß ich allerdings etwas umrüsten ;o)

Finde es nur wirklich interessant zu sehen, wie sehr darauf geachtet wird und wie sehr es einen Kauf beeinflußt.
Optik ist halt immer eine Geschmacksache des einzelnen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (17. August 2011)

2012er Giant Anthem X Advanced SL 0:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummikopf (17. August 2011)

sehr schick über mir !


----------



## giant_girl (18. August 2011)

Servus Giant-Gemeinde, 

Giant hat auch dieses Jahr eine richtig gute 29er Flotte. 

siehe hier: 
Greetz 
Giant Girl 

Sorry zwecks Support, wir greifen das an !


----------



## Deleted 57408 (18. August 2011)

giant_girl schrieb:


> Servus Giant-Gemeinde,
> 
> Giant hat auch dieses Jahr eine richtig gute 29er Flotte.



PERFEKT ist die Flotte aber erst, sobald das Giant Anthem X 29er in der Carbon-Version und dann auch noch in einer Advanced SL 0 Variante erhältlich sein wird .


----------



## giant_girl (18. August 2011)

petejupp ... thanx ..  ;-) ich werds weitergeben.

Das Trance Advanced 1 wirds in D fÃ¼r 3799,90 â¬ UVP geben +  die 2 Carbon Anthem X Fullys (X Adv 1 UVP 3799,90 â¬ und X Adv 2 2999,90 â¬).


----------



## david99 (18. August 2011)

Andy71 schrieb:


> Seltsam, wie viele hier auf gute Performance und Funktion verzichten würden, nur weil die Optik nicht gefällt .



wenn ich sehe wieviel geld manche leute in ihre 55ps-strassenpickel stecken, welche dann noch klingen wie ein v12 wundert mich nix mehr


----------



## DevilRider (18. August 2011)

Danke für die Infos ! 

Wird es 2012 abgesehen von den genannten Glorys noch ein überarbeitets geben ? (siehe aktuelels Wolrdcup Bike)


----------



## giant_girl (18. August 2011)

Auf dem deutschen Markt wird es geben: 

Glory 0 (UVP: 4799,90 â¬) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glory 1 (UVP: 3699,90 â¬) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glory 2 (UVP: 2799,90 â¬) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dazu noch: 

Faith 0 (UVP 3699,90 â¬) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faith 2 (UVP 2699,90 â¬) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Ab Saison 2012 wird es nach vielen Jahren erstmalig auch wieder ein BMX von Giant auf dem deutschen Markt geben. 
*
Method 01





Size	20" Wheel (20.5" top tube)
Colour	Purple
Frame	Tapered CroMo main frame w/CNC headtube &removable rotor tabs
Fork	CroMo steerer,- tapered Hi-Tensile legs
Handlebar	Steel 8" rise
Grips	Giant BMX
Stem	Giant Alloy Front Load
Seat Post/Saddle	One piece ultralight
Pedals	Giant Plastic
Shifters	NA
Front Derailleur	NA
Rear Derailleur	NA
Brakes	Fr: Tektro Caliper Rr: Tektro U-Brake
Brake Levers	Tektro Alloy
Cassette	9T
Chain	KMC
Crankset	3-Piece tubular Cr-Mo 175mm w/25T alloy CNC Giant sprocket
Bottom Bracket	Spanish Sealed
Rims	Alienation alloy 36H
Hubs	Fr: Alloy 3/8" axle Rr: Alloy Cassette 14mm axle
Spokes	Stainless
Tyres	Giant Solo-O 20 x 2.1


----------



## MichiP (18. August 2011)

giant_girl schrieb:


> petejupp ... thanx ..  ;-) ich werds weitergeben.



und sach den Jungens und Mädels mal vielen Dank für Overdrive 2.

Bevor sie sich weiter so ein Schwachsinn ausdenken können Sie lieber bei mir Rasen mähen


----------



## giant_girl (18. August 2011)

@MichiP: 
Ja da kann man sich drüber streiten. Generell trägt OverDrive2 dazu bei, dass du vorne mehr Steifigkeit reinkriegst. Mit OverDrive² bist du 150 Gramm leichter mit dem System und hast zusätzlich mehr Lenkkopfsteifigkeit. Das Ding lenkt also genau dahin wo du hinlenken willst. 

Wenn du  mit nem billigen Rad fährst und fährst mit 60 oder 70 den Berg runter, da lenkst du nicht mehr dahin, wo du hinfahren willst. Das passiert dir mit dem OverDrive² nicht. Für einen normalen Menschen der also nicht unter 75 kg wie ein Profi wiegt, hat es einfach den Vorteil, dass er sicher den Berg runterfährt. 

Bei dem MTB erhöhst du also ebenso die Lenksteifigkeit, fährst somit genauer auf ne Linie los, und fährst diese auch exakt. Ohne OverDrive² steuerst du drauf zu, merkst es reicht nicht, steuerst zuviel und du musst zurücklenken, ... das passiert dir ebenso beim MTB mit OverDrive² nicht.


----------



## DevilRider (18. August 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort ! Finde es schade, dass es kein Fox ausgestattets Glory mehr gibt und an der Geo auch nichts gemacht wurde ...

Die Kritiker an dem Overdrive 2 Sytem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wer eine andere Gabel fahren möchte muss nur die obere Lagerschale wechseln und kann dann eine tapered Gabel (11/8-1.5) fahren. Da diese Lösung nicht direkt von Giant genannt wurde bzw beim genauen lesen erst deutlich wird gab es von allen Seiten scharfe Kritik. Auf die praktische Auswirkung bin ich gespannt ...
Da kommt eine Frage auf: mit der oberen Lagerschale für 11/4 könnte man theortisch jedes Bike austatten und somit die "OD2 Gabel" in anderen Bikes fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_girl (18. August 2011)




----------



## MichiP (19. August 2011)

giant_girl schrieb:


> @MichiP:
> Ja da kann man sich drüber streiten. Generell trägt OverDrive2 dazu bei, dass du vorne mehr Steifigkeit reinkriegst. Mit OverDrive² bist du 150 Gramm leichter mit dem System und hast zusätzlich mehr Lenkkopfsteifigkeit. Das Ding lenkt also genau dahin wo du hinlenken willst.
> 
> Wenn du  mit nem billigen Rad fährst und fährst mit 60 oder 70 den Berg runter, da lenkst du nicht mehr dahin, wo du hinfahren willst. Das passiert dir mit dem OverDrive² nicht. Für einen normalen Menschen der also nicht unter 75 kg wie ein Profi wiegt, hat es einfach den Vorteil, dass er sicher den Berg runterfährt.
> ...




Hi,
danke für Deine Ausführung. Die höhere Lenkkopfsteifigkeit und deren "Vorteile" möchte auch niemand bezweifeln. Ob man sie wirklich braucht überlasse ich jeden selbst. Spötter würden natürlich fragen ob alle bisherigen Bikes die Ihr vorher entworfen habt nun für die Tonne sind da ich Gefahr laufe das das Bike nicht dort hin fährt wo es soll.

Mein ReignX fährt sich allerdings sehr vortrefflich Bergab

Die Kritik an sich ist meist: Brauchen wir noch einen neuen Standard? Der ganze Rattenschwanz der damit zugehört ist halt nicht zu verachten.

Bin gespannt was aus der Geschichte wird.

grüße

Michi


----------



## giant_girl (19. August 2011)

wie gesagt, da lässt sich drüber streiten. Es ist ja in allen Branchen so, dass immer verbessert, und alles neu erfunden wird, um einfach Innovation in den Markt zu bringen. 

Ein normaler Durchschnittsuser eines PC's nutzt ja auch mit Sicherheit nicht die gesamte Kapazität seines HighEnd Teils aus, aber zu wissen, gute, ausgeklügelte Innovation zu besitzen, gibt einem als Verbraucher  dennoch mehr "Sicherheit" und "Vertrauen" in das Produkt, ... selbst wenn man evtl. OverDrive² im Vergleich zu OverDrive als Hobbyfahrer gar wahr nimmt.


----------



## Philipp-Jan (21. August 2011)

Gibts gar kein neues normales 26" `standart`xtc ???


----------



## Andy71 (21. August 2011)

Klar wird es die geben, warum denn nicht?

Im Moment schreit der Markt halt nach 29er Bikes!


----------



## Piktogramm (21. August 2011)

giant_girl schrieb:


> @MichiP:
> Ja da kann man sich drüber streiten. Generell trägt OverDrive2 dazu bei, dass du vorne mehr Steifigkeit reinkriegst. Mit OverDrive² bist du 150 Gramm leichter mit dem System und hast zusätzlich mehr Lenkkopfsteifigkeit. Das Ding lenkt also genau dahin wo du hinlenken willst.
> ...
> 
> Bei dem MTB erhöhst du also ebenso die Lenksteifigkeit, fährst somit genauer auf ne Linie los, und fährst diese auch exakt. Ohne OverDrive² steuerst du drauf zu, merkst es reicht nicht, steuerst zuviel und du musst zurücklenken, ... das passiert dir ebenso beim MTB mit OverDrive² nicht.



Wo soll die besagte Steigerung der Steifigkeit bei geringerem Gewicht bitte herkommen? Die Abmaße am Rahmen sind die selben wie bei anderen "normalen" Tapered Steuerrohren auch. Bei weniger Materialeinsatz, gleichen Abmaßen und gleichen Lasten wird es eher weicher. Außer es gibt auf einmal Zauberalu... (was stark zu bezweifeln ist, würde ja ansonsten an die große Glocke gehängt) 

Selbst am Gabelschaft, was sollen da gesteigerte Abmaße am oberen Lager bringen, wenn der größte Teil der Verwindung eh auf Rechnung der Stand- und Tauchrohre geht.

Mal ganz nebenbei, ist es je nach Disziplin sogar gewünscht, dass die Lenksteifigkeit nicht brutal ausgelegt ist. Mit dieser Nachgiebigkeit kann sich das Vorderrad den Weg quasi von allein suchen, ohne dass der Fahrer die ganze Zeit aktiv die Spur halten muss. Mit brutalster Lenksteifigkeit kommt jeder Schlag zur Seite den das Vorderrad unweigerlich abbekommt so auch beim Fahrer an der so wohl schneller ermüdet.
Da kommt wirklich die Idee auf, ob die Räder vorher alle viel zu weich waren oder ob die aktuellen Dinger zu steif werden, oder dass hier "Inovationen" verkauft werden...


So jetzt nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel, ich mag die Marke fahre ausschließlich auf Giant nur mit OD² tut ihr mir als Kunden keinen Gefallen. Vor allem da die Aussagen mit der die neuste Neuigkeit verkauft werden sollen wenig belastbar erscheint und das dafür, dass ich zum Wechseln der Gabel einen neuen Steuersatz brauche. Es bleiben vorhersagbare Mehrkosten ohne erkennbaren Nutzen.


----------



## Philipp-Jan (21. August 2011)

Andy71 schrieb:


> Klar wird es die geben, warum denn nicht?
> 
> Im Moment schreit der Markt halt nach 29er Bikes!



viel mir nur auf das det fehlt, dabei finde ich persönlich das am spannensten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. August 2011)

Ich denk mal, dass es da vor allem um die Steifigkeit am Vorbau geht.


----------



## giant_girl (22. August 2011)

@Piktogramm: Der Vorbaudurchmesser trägt zu Steifigkeit bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (22. August 2011)

Torsionssteifigkeit des Vorbaus von mir aus. Geht es aber um die Lenk- und Seitensteifigkeit des Vorbaus wird der Vorbau doch auf Biegung belastet. Wobei da selbst ein 25,4mm Vorbau mehr als ausreichende Leistung bietet (die Lenker flexen in gleicher Ebene wesentlich stärker solang sie nicht fast 0,5kg wiegen)


----------



## Matthias247 (22. August 2011)

Ich finds auch nach wie vor schwachsinnig. Die Kunden erhalten dann tolle Gabeln, die später quasi unverkäuflich sind, außer in Kombination mit Steuersatz und Vorbau. Letzteres darf sich dann der Giant 2012 Besitzer auch alles neu besorgen, wenn er ne andere Gabel fahren dürfte. Die Sache mit den neuen Vorbauten dürfte ja auch schon dafür gesorgt haben, dass 1.5 gescheitert ist. Für mich ein Grund kein Giant mehr zu kaufen, ähnlich nervig wie die "spezialisierten" Dämpfer bei Specialized.
Ein sinnvolles Feature wäre da eher durchgängig X12 am Hinterbau gewesen, was sich ja sonst jetzt schon relativ weit verbreitet hat. Oder auch nur mal in Sachen Design (Lackierung) was tun, Reign und Reign X sahen früher deutlich besser aus. Aber immerhin ist das Faith wieder besser geworden als letztes Jahr.

Btw: Mein Anthem mit SID sucht sich eher selbst seinen Weg, und da würde wohl auch kein Overdrive Gedöhns helfen. Das Enduro mit Lyrik lenkt sich dagegen extrem präzise, und das trotz altmodischer 1 1/8 Gabel.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. August 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ich finds auch nach wie vor schwachsinnig. Die Kunden erhalten dann tolle Gabeln, die später quasi unverkäuflich sind, außer in Kombination mit Steuersatz und Vorbau. Letzteres darf sich dann der Giant 2012 Besitzer auch alles neu besorgen, wenn er ne andere Gabel fahren dürfte. Die Sache mit den neuen Vorbauten dürfte ja auch schon dafür gesorgt haben, dass 1.5 gescheitert ist. Für mich ein Grund kein Giant mehr zu kaufen, ähnlich nervig wie die "spezialisierten" Dämpfer bei Specialized.
> Ein sinnvolles Feature wäre da eher durchgängig X12 am Hinterbau gewesen, was sich ja sonst jetzt schon relativ weit verbreitet hat. Oder auch nur mal in Sachen Design (Lackierung) was tun, Reign und Reign X sahen früher deutlich besser aus. Aber immerhin ist das Faith wieder besser geworden als letztes Jahr.
> 
> Btw: Mein Anthem mit SID sucht sich eher selbst seinen Weg, und da würde wohl auch kein Overdrive Gedöhns helfen. Das Enduro mit Lyrik lenkt sich dagegen extrem präzise, und das trotz altmodischer 1 1/8 Gabel.



Ich stimme dem zu: meiner Ansicht nach hatten die Giant-Bikes diesen "neuen" Standard überhaupt nicht nötig. Der Gehirnschmalz, der dafür aufgewendet wurde, wäre sinnvoller in die Entwicklung eines Anthem X Advanced 29er Carbon-Modells investiert gewesen. Dann müsste ich für mein 2012er Projekt für kommendes Jahr auch nicht die Marke wechseln.


----------



## Tobiwan (30. August 2011)

ob es jetzt gut unbedingt notwendig war, einen neuen Steuerrohr Standard zu schaffen ist schon sehr fragwürdig, aber die Jungs machen´s jetzt.

Wie siehts denn mit dem Link fürs Reign X aus? Ist das der gleiche wie bei den 2011ern oder gibts einen Neuen?


----------



## Dr.Hill (1. September 2011)

Philipp-Jan schrieb:


> Gibts gar kein neues normales 26" `standart`xtc ???




Habe ich mich auch gefragt wo die 26er in carbon bleiben?


----------



## Deleted 213630 (2. September 2011)

Hallo,
ist mir alles egal. Ich habe mich in das neue Trance X Advance verliebt. Wunderbar verarbeiteter Carbonrahmen, sinnvolle Ausstattung, akzeptabler Preis, lebenslange Rahmengarantie.
Das wird nächstes Jahr mein Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (19. September 2011)

mal ne frage zum lenkwinkel beim giant glory 2012:

is der verstellbare steuersatz standardmäßig in jedem glory verbaut oder nur im framekit??

und wie viel grad kann man verstellen?


----------



## giant_girl (20. September 2011)

Cirest schrieb:


> mal ne frage zum lenkwinkel beim giant glory 2012:
> 
> is der verstellbare steuersatz standardmäßig in jedem glory verbaut oder nur im framekit??
> 
> und wie viel grad kann man verstellen?



Der Steuersatz ist bei allen 2012er Glory-Modellen verbaut, sprich Glory 0, 1, 2 und Rahmenset.
Der Winkel-Verstellbereich beträgt -1,5° ~ +1,5°.


----------



## DevilRider (20. September 2011)

Ach und ich hab mir jetzt einen von Workcomponents für das 2012 bestellt -.-

D.h. der steuersatz ist direkt auf -1.5° eingepresst ?


----------



## giant_girl (20. September 2011)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Ach und ich hab mir jetzt einen von Workcomponents für das 2012 bestellt -.-
> 
> D.h. der steuersatz ist direkt auf -1.5° eingepresst ?



Der sollte auf -1.5° eingepresst sein, so dass du einen flacheren Lenkwinkel, besseren Geradeauslauf und längeren Radstand hast.


----------



## DevilRider (20. September 2011)

Alles klar Danke für die die Infos, wenn nichts eingepresst oder dabei ist kann man den nachfordern ?

"Du kannst dich gerne an den Verkäufer wenden bei dem du das gekafut hast. "

EDIT: In ordnung, ich frage bloß nochmal nach weil auf der HP nicht vermerkt ist...


----------



## giant_girl (20. September 2011)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Alles klar Danke für die die Infos, wenn nichts eingepresst oder dabei ist kann man den nachfordern ?



Du kannst dich gerne an den Verkäufer wenden bei dem du das gekafut hast.


----------



## Cirest (20. September 2011)

danke für die info!


----------



## CaptainPsycho (26. September 2011)

giant_girl schrieb:


> Der sollte auf -1.5° eingepresst sein, so dass du einen flacheren Lenkwinkel, besseren Geradeauslauf und längeren Radstand hast.



Welchen Lenkwinkel hat das 2012er Glory dann?
64 Grad? 

Dann sollt bei 180cm Körpergröße die L für mich passen ...

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Cirest (26. September 2011)

ja denk schon! 

blöde frage: es wird schon die neue boxxer r2c2 2012 verbaut?


----------



## giant_girl (27. September 2011)

Cirest schrieb:


> ja denk schon!
> 
> blöde frage: es wird schon die neue boxxer r2c2 2012 verbaut?



1,80 cm eigentlich L ja. 

Und ja, die Boxxer TEam r2c2 ist verbaut. Hier findest du alle Specs und Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (27. September 2011)

ich hätt präziser fragen sollen, ist die r2c2 2012 oder die r2c2 2011 verbaut


----------



## DevilRider (27. September 2011)

technisch wurde an der gabel doch nichts geändert ?eigentlich kannst du von einem 2012er bike ausgehen, dass die aktuellen komponenten verbaut sind.


----------



## CaptainPsycho (28. September 2011)

giant_girl schrieb:


> 1,80 cm eigentlich L ja.



Und der Lenkwinkel beträgt effektiv mit AngleSet 64 Grad?

Hat noch jemand die Tretlagerhöhe damit parat?

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Erroll (24. Oktober 2011)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Welchen Lenkwinkel hat das 2012er Glory dann?
> 64 Grad?



Was mich etwas verwirrt ist dass Giant auf der Hp den Lenkwinkel weiterhin mit 65,5 Grad angibt. Es sind auch keine Hinweise auf die Möglichkeit zur Verstellung zu finden. 
Siehe hier:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/glory/9868/51208/


----------



## Cirest (24. Oktober 2011)

FSA 1.5 degree offset cup, not an angleset.  
So you can run your bike at either 64 or 65.5  degree.

....info von pinkbike 2012 glory thread


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Oktober 2011)

Zumindest das 2012er Glory 1, das unlängst bei Händler hat, verfügte über besagten FSA-Steuersatz. Das Bike wog mit Pedalen übrigens 18,3 kg.


----------



## tibo13 (24. Oktober 2011)

In Anbetracht der verbauten Teile und der Tatsache, dass der Glory Rahmen einer der (wenn nicht der) leichtesten Alu-DH-Rahmen ist, tue ich mir schwer Deiner Gewichtsangabe Glauben zu schenken. Mein 2011er wiegt 16kg und ich sehe bei der Ausstattung des 1er Glorys beim besten Willen keine 2,3kg Mehrgewicht. Die 17,5kg Werksangabe erscheinen mir (selbst mit Pedalen) deutlich plausibler als 18,3kg.


----------



## Cirest (25. Oktober 2011)

word!


----------



## AlexG86 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ende der Woche werd ich hoffentlich nachwiegen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (26. Oktober 2011)

bitte viele fotos machen!


----------



## EviLatStock (27. Oktober 2011)

das glory 01 von 2011 ist doch so ziemlich auf dem selben stand, was die anbauteile angeht, wie das glory 00 von 2012 oder?!


----------



## Cirest (27. Oktober 2011)

ja stimmt ^^ 

...nur andere kurbel (+tretlager), bremsen, kassette, kette, kefÃ¼ und andere naben + dem neuen  fsa winkelsatz ! (in summe aber deutlich unter 1000â¬) ich versteh den preis vom 2012 0er selber nicht!


----------



## EviLatStock (27. Oktober 2011)

ja genau das meine ich..
das 2011er ham se gesagt wollten sei billiger machen weil 2010 kaum einer
die bude gekauft hat...
und jetzt ein jahr später ist es wieder so teuer-.-
aber optisch find ich das 2011er Glory 01 au geiler als das neue 0er


----------



## Cirest (27. Oktober 2011)

also optisch is das neue 0er von 2012 meiner meinung nach das edelste! 

aber vom preis leistungs aspekt wirft es fÃ¼r mich einige fragen auf  ich werd sicher noch 300â¬ rein buttern (vorbau, lenker, pedale, griffe)

fÃ¼rs geld gibt das 1er wesentlich mehr her! 

musst mal bei norco schauen! das mittlere aurum hat fast die selbe ausstattung wie das glory 0 und kostet 4200 eier!


----------



## AlexG86 (11. November 2011)

So,
hat zwar leider deutlich länger gebraucht als erwartet bis ich es bekommen hab 
aber heute kam dann das Päckchen  
Glory 1 in L ohne Pedale

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/1/7/3/_/large/Glory002.jpg?0

Und das sagt die Waage: 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/0/1/7/3/_/large/Glory001.jpg?0

Für mich in Ordnung, L Rahmen bestimmt nen paar hundert Gramm schwerer im Vergleich zum M, dazu Vertstar Marrys in 2.5 drauf die ja auch nicht gerade leicht sind, und wenn die selben Schläuche drin sind wie in meinem Faith lässt sich allein da auch noch mal 150-200g sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (11. November 2011)

Stimmt nicht, mein L Glory 00 2011 wiegt ohne alles 3360g. Der gleiche M Rahmen von Tibo13 3293g. Wieso soll nen größerer Rahmen mehrere 100g mehr wiegen? Soviel mehr Alu ist da auch nicht dran.


----------



## AlexG86 (11. November 2011)

Ok wusste nicht das die Differenz so gering ist. 
Nen paar cm mehr Alu Rohr wiegen nicht so viel,aber ich dachte das aufgrund 
der längeren Hebel evtl mehr Material an belasteten Stellen verbaut werden 
könnte.


----------



## tobone (11. November 2011)

Was ist eigentlich der bessere Allrounder, das Trance x oder das Reign?
Geht das Reign wirklich so schlecht bergauf?  Kann man das beheben indem man eine gerade, nicht nach hinten versetzte Sattelstütze montiert?


----------



## RenéJ (12. November 2011)

Moinsen! also die Qualitäten des Reign liegen auf jeden Fall für den Bereich bergab. aber bis jetzt kann ich mich über mein 11 er Reign absolut nicht beschweren was die Klettereigenschaft angeht. besser geht halt immer. 
In der neuen "bike" is n Test über das 2012´er Reign drin, falls es interssiert. Zur Not hilft halt immer bisl mehr bumms in die Beine zu trainieren 

Gruß


----------



## FELDbeere (14. November 2011)

Nachdem ich bei meinem Reign 11er die 9Anker-Reifen gewechselt habe geht es gut bergauf. Die Teile die da drauf sind, machen es einem aber wirklich nicht leicht.


----------



## tobone (15. November 2011)

Meine Frage war eher wie schnell das Vorderrad steigt, weil man ja recht weit über dem Hinterrad sitzt.


----------



## FELDbeere (16. November 2011)

Es geht geometriebedingt schon etwas schneller hoch als man es manchmal möchte.
Aber das Reign kaufst du dir i.d.R. auch nicht, wenn du auf ein ausgeglichenes AM stehst. 
Ziel ist damit immer Bergab.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. November 2011)

Ich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Klar, der Hinterbau ist linear, aber durch die langen Kettenstreben steigt die Front nicht so schnell wie bei einem Specialized.


----------



## FELDbeere (16. November 2011)

Da fehlt mir der direkte Vergleich zum Speci.
Gemessen an nem Ghost oder Cube der gleichen Klasse möchte ich meine Aussage allerdings als zutreffend hinstellen.

Es bleibt aber zu sagen, dass das Reign momentan mein einziges Bike ist und ich damit alles hochfahren konnte, was meine Reifen (Maxxis Ardent) vom Grip her geschafft haben.
Also das steigende Vorderrad würde ich nicht überbewerten. Das Rad gibt da Sicherheit, wo man sie braucht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. November 2011)

Natürlich spielen da viele andere Faktoren auch noch eine Rolle. Zum Sitzwinkel gehört genauso die Sattelhöhe. Ich fahre mit 168 cm Körpergröße Rahmengröße M. Die Sattelstütze ist wenig weit ausgezogen und die Sitzposition eher gestreckt. Jemand, der 180 cm groß ist, hat eine völlig andere Sitzposition. Dann stellt sich die Frage, wie der Hinterbau beim Bergauffahren reagiert. Einige Hinterbauten federn dabei stark ein, andere bleiben statisch im Sag. Bei Giant ist man irgendwo dazwischen. Kein Wippen, aber es federt und dämpft noch ohne Pedalrückschlag. 

Reifen sind auch so ein Thema, das stimmt. Ich fahre derzeit vorne einen Swampthing 2ply mit 42a Gummimischung. Den merkt man fast gar nicht. Da hat das leichte Vorderrad auch seine Vorteile.  Hinten ist ein Mountain King drauf, den stufe ich aus unauffällig ein. Ein Rocket Ron fährt sich natürlich ganz anders. 
Im Winter dann werde ich vorne Highroller und hinten Crossmark fahren. Mal sehen, wie das läuft. 

Als ich mein Bike aufgebaut habe, habe ich am meisten mit dem Gewicht gekämpft. Mit sehr robusten Reifen und Vario-Sattelstütze bin ich dann bei 13,3 kg gelandet, die Entscheidung, ein Fox 36 einzubauen, war eine ganz schwierige. Das Bike wird dadurch 13,7 kg wiegen, was für ein All Mountain schon recht viel ist, aber das Bike profitiert so sehr von der besseren Performance der 36. Selbst beim XC-Geheize bringt die was, weil man zB mit Vollgas in Wurzelfelder treten kann und die Gabel die so stark wegdämpft, dass man durchaus weiter pedalieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FELDbeere (16. November 2011)

Wow, okay. Ich habe ja dank Serienaufbau die 23er Float drinen und die drückts doch an manchen Stellen merklich weg. Denke so kann ich das vorstellbar beschreiben.

Hast aber schon ne 150mm drinen, oder?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. November 2011)

Die Fox 36 hat 160 mm Federweg und eine Einbaulänge von 545 mm. Die originale Fox 32 hat eine Einbaulänge von 521 mm. Macht eine Differenz von 24 mm. Mit der 32 hatte ich die hohe Abdeckkappe sowie zwei Spacer unter'm Vorbau. Das waren so an die 25 mm Höhe. Jetzt fahre ich eine niedrige Abdeckkappe mit 5 mm. Die Lenkerhöhe blieb faktisch gleich, der Lenkwinkel wurde natürlich etwas flacher, was ich aber ganz gut finde. Der Sitzwinkel wurde natürlich auch flacher, was ich aber durch meine kurzen Beine nicht stark spüre. Die Tretlagerhöhe liegt bei 355 mm. 
So ganz sicher bin ich mir aber noch immer nicht, ob die 36 bleiben soll. Man geht schon einige Kompromisse zu Gute der Abfahrtstauglichkeit ein.


----------



## tobone (18. November 2011)

Hat denn die verstellbare Sattelstütze am Reign0 einen Versatz nach hinten oder ist die gerade?


----------



## Andy71 (20. November 2011)

Sie hat Versatz nach hinten !


----------



## Cirest (23. November 2011)

DevilRider schrieb:


> technisch wurde an der gabel doch nichts geändert ?eigentlich kannst du von einem 2012er bike ausgehen, dass die aktuellen komponenten verbaut sind.


2012 gibts ne r2c2 cl mit ner verbesserten dämpfung ...  auf der homepage steht nur r2c2... daher habe ich gefragt?  glaub nicht dass das cl nur für coil steht! war ja die jahre davor auch nicht!

wär toll wenn da jemand bescheid wüsste?


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Dezember 2011)

Welches Einbaumaß hat eig der Dämpfer des Glory's 2?


----------



## jatschek (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie auch beim 2010/11er Glory 222mm.


----------



## Timmö__ (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Timmö__ (10. Dezember 2011)

So, nochmal eine mehr oder weniger doofe Frage. Laut Giant hat das Glory 2 eine Steuerrohrlänge von 115mm. Möchte gerne eine Boxxer Team einbauen, diese hat allerdings eine Gabelschaftlänge von ca 160mm laut Verkäufer. Wirds zu eng oder sollte passen? Ich kann leider nirgendwo etwas über den verbauten Steuersatz finden, weshalb ich mir etwas Sorgen mache ob dieser nicht eventuell zu weit hinaussteht.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cirest (10. Dezember 2011)

kenn mich da selber nicht 100% aus, aber mit 160mm hast du 4,5 cm schaft zusätzlich, da dürfte der steuersatz kein problem darstellen! du wirst ihn sicher kürzen müssen, weil er zu lang ist??


----------



## Timmö__ (10. Dezember 2011)

Denke ich mir auch. Bin aber technisch nicht besonders begabt und dachte ich überlasse das lieber jemanden der Ahnung hat. Mal schaun was noch kommt.


----------



## foxi (11. Dezember 2011)

Denk an den Vorbau, der muss auch noch druf. Denke das wird zu knapp - kenn mich mit Glory allerdings nicht aus.
Gruss


----------



## Cirest (11. Dezember 2011)

das mit dem vorbau is egal, sofern du einen direct mount montierst und keinen normalen vorbau. der normale würde am steuerrohr geklemmt werden, wohingegen der direct mount an der oberen gabelbrücke direkt montiert wird.  oder? 

was hast du eig für ne rahmengröße? eventuell brauchst du ja auch noch spacer damit du nicht zu tief kommst. die 4,5 cm brauchst du für den steuersatz, die spacer und die obere gabelkrone.


----------



## Timmö__ (11. Dezember 2011)

Habe das Glory in Rahmengröße S. Ich werde einen Direct Mount montieren.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Dezember 2011)

Weiß jemand wie breit der Lenker vom 2012er Reign X ist? Ich mochte die Breite ganz gern, finde aber nirgendwo Angaben dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (11. Dezember 2011)

750mm


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Dezember 2011)

Hab Dank! (und ich bin überrascht, hätte gedacht das mir das zu breit ist  )


----------



## Timmö__ (17. Dezember 2011)

Welche Federhärte sollte man im Giant Glory bei einem Vivid nehmen? Gewicht: 86 kg


----------



## Cirest (17. Dezember 2011)

450  -->http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## Timmö__ (18. Dezember 2011)

Cirest schrieb:


> 450  -->http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx



Danke für die Antwort. Gilt das auch für Rock Shox Federn? (Vivid)


----------



## AlexG86 (18. Dezember 2011)

Wieg um die 90kg,hab ne 500er drin.
Falls du eher nen bisschen strafer fährst würd ich dir zur 500er
raten.


----------



## Cirest (18. Dezember 2011)

ja is für rs/fox! 

im thread glory 2011 gibts erfahrungsberichte für federhärten! 

500 --> wenn du öfter drops springst! und etwas aktiver fahren willst! 
450 --> wenn nu n softes prügeleisen willst


----------



## Timmö__ (21. Dezember 2011)

Und noch eine weitere Unklarheit: Welche Maße für die Dämpfer Führungsbuchsen wenn ich den Vivid verbauen möchte im Glory?


----------



## Cirest (21. Dezember 2011)

da fragst am besten im giant glory 11 thread nach http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477599&highlight=giant+glory+11&page=20


----------



## Snowboll (22. Dezember 2011)

Also ich werd vom meinen AMR auf das
Reign 2 umsteigen.

weis jemand nen Liefertermin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Karnievel (22. Dezember 2011)

Falls jemand die 888 evo aus seinem Glory 1 loswerden möchte, kann er mich gerne kontaktieren.


----------



## Erroll (1. Januar 2012)

So, nachdem ich irgendwie mit dem neuen Standart für das Steuerrohr bei Giant so gar keinen Horizont mehr sehe, frage ich doch mal hier nach. Ist es tatsächlich so, dass ich im aktuellen Reign X nur die bereits verbaute Gabel benutzen kann? Sprich 1 1/8 bzw tapered passt nicht wegen dem Overdrive System? Oder gibt es von Giant spezielle "Adapter" um die Nutzung der "normalen" Gabeln zu ermöglichen? Hab ich was übersehen? Wäre schade, wenn man keine normalen Gabeln verbauen könnte. Ich spiele sehr mit dem Gedanken meinen aktuellen Rahmen im nächsten Herbst durch ein Reign X zu ersetzen. Das Maestro System am Glory hat mich schon sehr überzeugt.


----------



## push-doc (3. Januar 2012)

und wann kommt das glory carbon ? - würde mir sofort eins holen ^^


----------



## jatschek (3. Januar 2012)

Für was? Ist dir der Glory Rahmen aus Alu noch nicht leicht genug?


----------



## Andy71 (4. Januar 2012)

push-doc schrieb:


> und wann kommt das glory carbon ? - würde mir sofort eins holen ^^



Würde mich auch interessieren, was der Vorteil wäre!?
Der Rahmen wäre nicht sehr viel leichter, dafür aber vermutlich viel zu steif.
Das ist leider der Nachteil von Carbon, vom Preis mal abgesehen.

Viele Pro's tüfteln doch auch rum, um ihre Carbonbikes etwas weicher zu bekommen, damit es angenehmer läuft und mehr verzeiht.

Technisch machbar wäre es für Giant definitiv, aber die Jungs denken sich schon etwas dabei.

Wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt.....


----------



## tibo13 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich denke schon, dass ein Carbon-Glory nochmals etwas leichter sein dürfte. Das Alu Trek Session wiegt ähnlich wenig und konnte in der Carbon-Version nochmals deutlich leichter konstruiert werden.

Was die Steifigkeit angeht geb ich Dir schon recht. Minimaler Flex ist mitunter nicht verkehrt. Allerdings ist Carbon auch ein Werkstoff, den man durch die Lage der Faserrichtung auf bestimmte Bedürfnisse anpassen kann. Ich denke schon, dass Giant es hinbekommt ein "nicht zu steifes" Carbon-Glory auf die Beine zu stellen.

Zudem glaube ich, dass Giant auf Grund seiner Göße und Markstellung einer der wenigen Hersteller ist, der einen solchen Rahmen evtl. zu einem vernünftigen Preis (~3000) anbieten könnte.

Giant bietet in vielen Modellreihen ein Topmodell aus Carbon an. Warum also nicht auch einen DHler? Ich würde diesen Schritt auf jeden Fall begrüßen und bin gespannt was die nächsten 1-2 Jahre so bringen.


----------



## Andy71 (7. Januar 2012)

Das Giant es machen könnte ist unbestritten, nur ob der Preis dann noch stimmig wäre wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Alle Carbon Modelle von Giant sind meist etwas schwerer, als die der anderen Hersteller. 
Das liegt aber daran, daß Giant eine Gewichtsfreigabe bis 120 kg gibt, während bei vielen Herstellern, schon mal bei 90 kg Schluß ist. 
Diese Reserven müssen ja irgendwo herkommen. 

Das ganze noch im DH Bereich zu realisieren, ist bestimmt machbar, allerdings auch teuer.

Dazu kommt noch, daß Giant kein Tube to Tube Verfahren anwendet und alle Rahmen in Monocoque Bauweise herstellt. Das ist sehr sehr aufwändig, zumal so ein Rahmen aus bis zu 500 Carbonmatten besteht und diese handlaminiert werden ! 
Du brauchst so, für jede einzelne Rahmengröße eine eigene Form.

Naja, die Weltmeisterschaft wurde auf Alu gewonnen


----------



## xpippenx (11. Januar 2012)

mal ne frage.

mir gefällt das neue glory üüüberhaupt nicht. wenn man bedenkt das man für [email protected] mehr (als für das glory 0) n demo bekommt mit ner, meiner meinung nach höherwertigeren ausstattung (cane double barrel, boxxer worldcup, code X0 etc.) ), is das glory einfach nur überteuert... ... und sieht dabei noch bescheiden aus.

nun meine frage. besteht die möglichkeit (über meinen händler z.b.) noch ein 2011er glory 0 zu bekommen, oder müßte ich da das internet bemühen?


----------



## Cirest (11. Januar 2012)

da geb ich dir vollkommen recht! 

denke, wenn du ein glory 0 2011 suchst, wirst du am ehesten auf ebay  noch ausstellungstücke von händlern finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpippenx (12. Januar 2012)

@Cirest
naja... sagen wir mal so. ich hab da nämlich noch was gut bei dem händler  . da könnte ich nämlich relativ billig an nen giant kommen. wenn ich den regulären preis zahlen müßte würd ich mir anstelle dessen sofort n demo holen. 

giant's modell und preispolitik dieses jahr lässt extrem zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Cirest (13. Januar 2012)

xpippenx schrieb:


> @Cirest
> naja... sagen wir mal so. ich hab da nämlich noch was gut bei dem händler  . da könnte ich nämlich relativ billig an nen giant kommen. wenn ich den regulären preis zahlen müßte würd ich mir anstelle dessen sofort n demo holen.
> 
> giant's modell und preispolitik dieses jahr lässt extrem zu wünschen übrig.


 
ja dann glory nehmen und teile tauschen! 

werde lenker, vorbau und gabel tauschen! der rest bleibt! 

das 1er find ich von der ausstattung eig eh gut! nur das 0er is etwas schwach! ... funktionell sind die teile sicher ok, aber für den preis leider etwas schwach


----------



## Zeeep (13. Januar 2012)

xpippenx schrieb:


> mal ne frage.
> 
> mir gefällt das neue glory üüüberhaupt nicht. wenn man bedenkt das man für [email protected] mehr (als für das glory 0) n demo bekommt mit ner, meiner meinung nach höherwertigeren ausstattung (cane double barrel, boxxer worldcup, code X0 etc.) ), is das glory einfach nur überteuert... ... und sieht dabei noch bescheiden aus.



da geb ich dir auch recht


----------



## AlexG86 (14. Januar 2012)

Das wurde hier ja schon diskutiert. 
Bin auch der Meinung das sich das 0er nicht lohnt, weshalb ich zum1er gegriffen hab.
Federelemente sind meiner Meinung nach gleichwertig wie die Rock Shox Produkte. 
Und den Rest der Ausstattung tauscht man nach seinen Vorlieben und verkauft die Teile 
die man nicht gut findet. Dabei kommt man günstiger Weg und hat nen Rad nach seinen Vorlieben.


----------



## cojonoro (17. Januar 2012)

Designs von letztem jahr doch deutlich besser... ansonsten top ofc


----------



## Timmö__ (17. Januar 2012)

Mit gefiel nur das Design vom 2er 2012. Deshalb habe ich es mir auch gekauft.. Bis auf die Laufräder und Bremsen sowie Kettenführung ist auch alles ausgetauscht. Durch den Verkauf der vorhandenen Parts aus dem Glory bin ich preislich sogar recht gut weggekommen, dafür das ich nun meine Wunschausstattung habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpippenx (19. Januar 2012)

wird bei mir wohl auch eher auf das glory 1 hinauslaufen. das 0 geht von der optik garnich und die ausstattung is einfach zu dünn. beim 1er werden aber definitiv andere bremsen rankommen.

mich würd ja mal interessieren wie giant die preispolitik dieses jahr rechtfertigt? ham die sich gedacht "ohh... weltmeistertitel. hmm... da können wir ja ne mittelmäßige ausstattung nehmen und 'n satten bonus drauf schlagen." ?


----------



## moe69 (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gelesen, das GIANT bis auf die Glory-Rahmen Lebenslange Rahmen-Garantie ab ihren 2012er Modellen gibt. 

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/page/770/

Das finde ich schonmal klasse!

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen bis zu welchem Fahrergewicht sind denn die MTB Rahmen zugelassen. Ich interessiere mich für ein Giant XTC 29er 0.


----------



## Sainted (19. Januar 2012)

moe69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen bis zu welchem Fahrergewicht sind denn die MTB Rahmen zugelassen. Ich interessiere mich für ein Giant XTC 29er 0.



Guten Abend,

es sind generell 120KG zulässiges Gesamtgewicht bei den Giant Modellen angegeben.

Gruß


----------



## Andy71 (19. Januar 2012)

xpippenx schrieb:


> ham die sich gedacht "ohh... weltmeistertitel. hmm... da können wir ja ne mittelmäßige ausstattung nehmen und 'n satten bonus drauf schlagen." ?



Nee ganz so einfach ist das nicht.
Die Preise standen schon viel früher fest, bevor Danny sie gerechtfertigt hat


----------



## moe69 (20. Januar 2012)

Sainted schrieb:


> es sind generell 120KG zulässiges Gesamtgewicht bei den Giant Modellen angegeben.
> 
> Gruß



Hm, das ist aber schwach.....


----------



## Sainted (20. Januar 2012)

x


----------



## push-doc (20. Januar 2012)

warum aus carbon ?
ganz einfach: ich finde diesen stoff geil ! ok nun ne weniger profane antwort:
bei annähernd gleichbleibendem gewicht ist ein carbon rahmen im vergleich zum alu fast schon unzerstörbar ( siehe v10 carbon - im gegensatz zum alu v10 kann man da keine dellen reinschlagen. außer mit einer gewalt wie sie nur bei querbeschleunigungen stattfindet wie sie beim radfahren und stürzen für gewönhlich nicht erreicht werden.
selbst wenn das gewicht etwas nach unten "geschraubt / geklebt^^" wird sind dh taugliche carbonrahmen in sachen haltbarkeit den aus alu überlegen. ich gehöre bekennenderweise zu den leuten die beim fahren auch mal stürzen.
mein session 9.9 carbon hat einen richtig schön steifen hauptrahmen, der hinterbau ins einer ausführung und dimensionierung lässt def. einen gewissen flex zu - wie ich ihn ausm v10 carbon auch kannte.

und das argument mit nicht recyclingfähigkeit... ok   wer schonmal bei einem unserer kfz zulieferer war ^^ oder bei einer alugießerei ^^ oder oder ^^ da kommts auf die 3000 zerstörten cabronrahmen in 5 jahren auch net wirklich mehr drauf an..

ich fänds coool zumal giant als einer der größten rahmenbauer und rahmenlieferanten sicherlich kompetent genug ist um entsprechend "vernünftig" kalkuliert rahmen anbieten zu könnten- im übrigen wärs auch mal ganz net zu erfahren was das demo carbon kosten wird...


----------



## david99 (21. Januar 2012)

push-doc schrieb:


> da kommts auf die 3000 zerstörten cabronrahmen in 5 jahren auch net wirklich mehr drauf an..


gute einstellung


----------



## moe69 (23. Januar 2012)

Ist es sinnvoll mit 107 kg Fahrergewicht ein Giant Bike zu kaufen?
Mir schwebt das XTC 29er 0 vor. Also die Alu Variante.
Bewegt wird es als Tourenrad in Wald und bisschen Gelände.
Vom Rahmen her wird es bestimmt funktionieren, aber wie sieht es mit dem Laufradsatz aus. Dies scheint ja wohl ein neuer Systemlaufradsatz von Giant zu sein. Wird er mich aushalten, bei moderater Fahrweise?


----------



## Sainted (23. Januar 2012)

Hey,

Giant fertig seit einiger Zeit zusammen mit DT Swiss. Man bekommt entweder bekannte DT Laufradsätze oder aber teilweise sogar entwickelte DT Felgen mit Giant Logo und DT Speichen sowie Naben. Die Qualität vom den Teilen ist zumindest bei den hochwertigen Modellen immer super. Wenn dus knallen lässt würde ich dennoch die Einspeichqualität kontrollieren - bleibt halt nen Produkt aus Massenfertigung.

Wegen dem speziellen Rad bzw dem Laufradsatz würde ich einfach mit deinem Gianthändler reden.

Gruß

ps.: "P-XC2 profile inner bead width is 19mm with a sleeve joint.  The rim  weights are: 440g (26") and 490g (29") give or take 10g.  24mm tall  profile allows for a slightly shorter spoke which helps manage the  overall wheel weight PLUS increase the stiffness slightly."

bzw.: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/giant/giant-p-xc-s-xc-wheelset-thread-675185.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rSkull (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem einstiegs Freerider und bin dabei auf das Faith 1 gestoßen welches auch in meinem Budgetrahmen liegen würde.
Achso ja, ich habe hauptsächlich vor damit in Parks zu fahren und eigentlich nur Berg runter. Da ich selber knapp 100kg wiege und fast 2m groß bin brauch ich ein Bike was mich auch aushält. Und Giant soll ja sehr gut vom Rahmen her sein, nicht umsonst longlife garantie. Allerdings bin ich etwas skeptisch das ich für das Geld nicht mehr Fahrrad bekomme, im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern... 

Also kurz und knapp was haltet ihr von dem Bike? 

Gruß


----------



## basti.rlp (7. Februar 2012)

Hey,

ich komm mit der Größenzuordnung der Glorys noch nicht ganz mit. Was würdet ihr beim Glory 0 bei 180cm empfehlen?

LG


----------



## Forstking (7. Februar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich komm mit der Größenzuordnung der Glorys noch nicht ganz mit. Was würdet ihr beim Glory 0 bei 180cm empfehlen?
> 
> LG



iwas zwischen M und L 
hatte das 2011er in L und bin 185. Größe war perfekt!


----------



## tibo13 (7. Februar 2012)

Hab bei 1,78 Größe "M". Passt auch super. Wobei "L" bei mir sicher auch funktioniert hätte. Ich würde es von den persönliche Vorlieben und Einsatzzweck abhängig machen:

kompakter / verspielter und Hobby-DH -> M
länger / ruhiger und Rennen fahren -> L


----------



## CaptainPsycho (7. Februar 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich komm mit der Größenzuordnung der Glorys noch nicht ganz mit. Was würdet ihr beim Glory 0 bei 180cm empfehlen?
> 
> LG



Ja, das ist irgendwie total komisch.

Ich bin 180cm groß und hab mir die L geordert. Die M ist mMn zu klein.

Im Vergleich zu einem Demo entspricht die Glory L da einem S Rahmen...

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Forstking (7. Februar 2012)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Ja, das ist irgendwie total komisch.
> 
> Ich bin 180cm groß und hab mir die L geordert. Die M ist mMn zu klein.
> 
> ...



also ich hatte letztes jahr das demo 2011 in M und bin damit garnich klar gekommen???! Werte usw. hin und her aber ich hab beim demo keinen druck aufs vorderrad bekommen...
bist du das demo S schonmal im vergleich zum glory in L gefahren?


----------



## tibo13 (7. Februar 2012)

Da werden aber auch mehr oder weniger die beiden Extreme miteinander verglichen. Das Glory gehört tendenziell zu den etwas kürzeren DH-Bikes, was sicher auch etwas dem vergleichsweise steileren Lenkwinkel geschuldet ist.

Das Demo hingegen geht komplett in die andere Richtung. 410mm Reach bei einem S Rahmen ist schon gewaltig. In der Region bewegen sich Rahmen anderer Hersteller bei Größe "L".


----------



## jatschek (7. Februar 2012)

Glory in L entspricht eher nem Demo in M, Demo in S dann nem Glory in M. 
Das Glory wirkt nur so "riesig" wegen dem künstlich langem Oberrohr, was auch am flachen Sitzwinkel liegt. Vergleicht man den Reach, sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Das 2011er Demo in M hat immer noch einen längeren Reach (~1cm) wie das Glory in L.


Ich finde das Glory auch sehr kompakt. Hatte zuvor nen Norco DH in M. War mir einfach zu klein. Bin knapp 1,80m und fahr das Glory auch in L. Das es keinen XL Rahmen gibt wundert mich. Meiner Meinung nach sind Leute ab 1,90 auf nem Glory in L ziemlich eingeengt. 

Aber das ist auch Geschmackssache, sollte jeder für sich selbst rausfinden, ob er ein kompaktes Bike oder eher was längeres haben möchte.

Das man beim Demo keinen Druck aufs VR bekommt kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Die Demos ab 2010 sind extrem tief in der Front. Wenn man nicht gerade nen 50er Riser montiert hat, sollte es an fehlenden Druck aufm VR nicht mangeln.


----------



## tobone (10. Februar 2012)

Ist euch was über Steckachse am Reign bekannt, on da was kommen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sainted (14. Februar 2012)

Die Steckachse bleibt dem Reign X vorbehalten. Produktabgrenzung...


----------



## Jibbin (19. Februar 2012)

rSkull schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem einstiegs Freerider und bin dabei auf das Faith 1 gestoßen welches auch in meinem Budgetrahmen liegen würde.
> Achso ja, ich habe hauptsächlich vor damit in Parks zu fahren und eigentlich nur Berg runter. Da ich selber knapp 100kg wiege und fast 2m groß bin brauch ich ein Bike was mich auch aushält. Und Giant soll ja sehr gut vom Rahmen her sein, nicht umsonst longlife garantie. Allerdings bin ich etwas skeptisch das ich für das Geld nicht mehr Fahrrad bekomme, im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern...
> 
> Also kurz und knapp was haltet ihr von dem Bike?
> ...




Also ich fahre seit letztem sommer das faith 1 habe es damals als testrad bekommen und muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden.es ist sehr solide und sein geld wirklich wert.das einzige was einem negativ auffallen kann ist, dass es bei höheren geschwindigkeiten und etwas härterem untergrund also wurzeln und dergleichen etwas unruhig wird am hinterbau. du bekommst allerdings beim kauf noch einen satz längere ausfallende dazu was das wieder etwas verringert.ansonsten habe ich nichts negativeres darüber zu berichten ich fühle mich ansonsten rund um wohl auf dem rad.was allerdings bei deiner körpergröße zum problem werden könnte ist, dass es das rad nur bis größe L gibt was bei einer größe von 2m schon relativ klein sein könnte.


----------

